# The Spiritual Realm and the Road



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanted to sit down and write something about this, so here it is. I didn't copy and paste this. 

I've met many people on the road and I don't know how many are stuck there and how many are looking for themselves. I was and still am the latter. I lost myself some time ago and I became a homebum at 18. I didn't like it and I got on the move. I realized I had lost myself and I was looking for myself. I learned many different things from books and people on the road, including how to be a very spiritual person.

I was never a religious person. Ever. At one point I tried Christianity. I found it full of hypocrites and people that were only there to look good. I'm only human and I know I've done evil. We all have. But I don't try to deny it behind a false shield.

The person that started me down a spiritual path was a guy from the Philly Covenant House. () His name is Jed. He's the doctor(?) there. He's into holistic medicine and spirituality. I've met others before him that have given me also helped me, but I see Jed as the one that actually set me down the path.

I've tried things when I was on the road, like asking the spirits to send me a ride (I hitch). Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. But when it does work, I've been out there for a few hours and I ask for a ride and less then 5 minutes later, somebody stops for me. I've also noticed that if I manipulate my energy the right way, I can turn pain off. Not completely, upto about a 6 out of 10. I've tried more then that, but I can't concentrate hard enough to make it go away.

I've learned several different guided meditations and I've had a really weird one. It was a spirit guide one. I saw Orson Welles. But he had a mustache. I looked for a picture of him, and most of them don't have his with one. But I found one where he does. That's in the movie Citizen Kane. I've never seen that movie nor any posters, trailers or pictures before hand of it. Explain to me if that wasn't real why I saw something I've never seen?

I believe there are 8 (basic) elements. The "Earthly" 4, Earth, Fire, Air and Water as well as the "Divine" 4, Chaos, Darkness/Death, Order and Light/Life. They can be combined to make other "Child" elements, like Water and Air is Storm , etc etc etc. Now, here's a mind fuck for you. What is the composition of all 8 elements? Flesh. Living bodies give heat (Fire), have fluids in their veins (Water), matter (Earth) and breathe (Air), as well as give life as well as die and can be orderly and chaotic.

People have asked me what my faith/religion is. I can't exactly explain it that well. Its a combination of many, from Wicca (obviously with the elements) to Buddhism (also obvious wit the meditation) and others.

I have answered the Question. What is the Question, you ask? "What is the meaning of life?" I don't know if my answer is true, but I have at least attempted. "The answer to life is to learn all one physically can on the mortal coil, die and be reborn to learn more." My belief is when you die, you do not forget anything, including from your past lives. You're here to learn, even if life seems like shit. Everybody has some purpose in their lives, even annoying homebum across the street (That doesn't mean I don't think he's still annoying)

Just a little footnote: I'm not the most... Peaceful person in the world. If I don't like somebody, its probably for a reason though. I love everybody (but not like that) that I do not dislike or hate. I would not wish ill will upon a stranger I have never met. Only somebody I know exists. Like say John Boehner. Why? Because you never know what that stranger might do for you one day. Everybody can affect the future, from the homebums to the plutocrats. Man, woman or child.

Why I'm posting this on StP I have no idea. I usually post my political views on here, but this is the first time... Well, I guess second time actually, I've posted something. But this is by far the most in depth. Hope you guys enjoyed reading.




Edit: How the FUCK did I write that much?


----------



## Nelco (Dec 8, 2011)

when i understand craetion at it's best, with no catagories of religion tagged onto it, is when i'm on walk-abouts of freedom.
society and religious labeling of the spirit, seem to go hand in hand
being close to the earth always brought me a freedom, to drop spiritual stereo types and understand the atmosphere of god more directly and simply without ism's and boundaries


----------



## river dog (Dec 8, 2011)

me gusta! not that any of it matters....good topic


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 8, 2011)

river dog said:


> me gusta! not that any of it matters....good topic


Heh, I was bored and felt like writing something. I love to write and said to myself fuck it, I'm gonna write something about this. I'm still not sure why I decided on this though


----------



## Alaska (Dec 8, 2011)

I made a thread on a similar subject a few years ago. I basically got booed off the stage. I received various "lol u blive in god?!?!1/?" messages. I'm glad yours is going better so far.

It's pretty much the same with me. I travel for a search of balance. Sadly, I almost threw that out of the window last year. It was just a blur of booze, goats, and mardi gras beads. Basically, I was afflicted with a profound heart problem that no one up here could diagnose. I decided "hey, I'm going to die soon anyway, might as well party it up". I realized that was the wrong course of action for me in so many ways. Pretty much kicked myself back into shape after that.

I won't get into "what" I believe in (like Nelco said, labels serve as a segregation of sorts), but I always have a goal that needs to be attained. Strength, compassion, and mental fortitude is all that we can truly strive for, and that's exactly what I intend to improve on until I die. Be it tomorrow, or when I'm 70. 

"Hail to the Gods and to the Goddesses as well; Hail Earth that gives to all men."


----------



## dolittle (Dec 8, 2011)

I like this post. I thought it was very well said. I used to be in an online Pagan grupe. One thing I learned was that I am Pagan. All these different folks following all these different Paths, with all these different names. I didn't like any one Path. So, instead of saying I'm Wican, or Celtic or whatever. I simply say I am Pagan.


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a little too deep...Pull me outa the deep end....The church is a warm place to get out of the cold.


----------



## dolittle (Dec 8, 2011)

Well Redd Capp, there is that.


----------



## Earth (Dec 8, 2011)

Good post.
I guess I read it earlier,but could not think of anything to say about it.
Still can't... except there definately comes a time when you just can't help but wonder about these types of things.
I am fascinated how Christians, Jews, and Muslim faiths essentially worship the same god but so differently.
(although the holy writings between all three are way more similar than the casual observer / fanatic might like to believe)
But, for me it's ATWA.
ATWA = TRUTH = LOVE.
Simple as that...........


----------



## mistyflowers (Dec 9, 2011)

i really like this post, i as well mix alot of different beliefs together into what makes sense to me, and i definately think spirituality helps a fucking ton in any aspect of life,
its all about the flow of energy, and what you put out and how real you are with yourselves.
i try to balance errything i do with living like an animal and living anthropocentriclly,
it works for me.


----------

